# Heathrow travel



## Jimster (Mar 5, 2008)

Does anyone have a recommendation for an inexpensive but dependable car service to take me to and from the airport at Heathrow.  I am going to the Sheraton Bulgravia.


----------



## Keitht (Mar 5, 2008)

No suggestions I'm afraid, but a word of caution.  If you don't have anything pre-booked DO NOT under any circumstances accept any transportation offers from touts in or around the terminals.  They are unregistered, unlicenced and therefore uninsured operators.  The only guarantee is that THEY WILL RIP YOU OFF.
Use only licenced cabs from the ranks.


----------



## Garry (Mar 5, 2008)

We have used a private service we found for airport transfers at www.londontown.com.  There is a box near the top of the page that will give you a link. We've used it twice, both times quite successfully.  They charged our VISA card a couple of days ahead of the date.  Good luck.


----------

